# Tory Burch Sunglasses Made in China



## Olin

Hello everyone,

I just bought sunglasses of Tory Burch from shopbop and its saying in frame made in china...does anyone of you know if its really made in china? Still authentic or what? I called the customer service and they said that some of the product is made in china but they cannot tell which product.

Please give some information...thankssss


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Olin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just bought sunglasses of Tory Burch from shopbop and its saying in frame made in china...does anyone of you know if its really made in china? Still authentic or what? I called the customer service and they said that some of the product is made in china but they cannot tell which product.
> 
> Please give some information...thankssss



I have a few Tory Burch items (purchased from NR and NMLC) and they all say Made in China in them. I think much of her merchandise is manufactured in China. Have you posted in the authentication thread? They may be able to give you more information there. Good luck!


----------



## parisian_pink

I have an authentic TB wallet (purchased retail), and it is made in China. I see no reason why their sunglasses would not also be made there.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I work at a sunglass store and they are def made in China by Luxottica the same company that makes RayBan, Chanel, Dolce, etc.  I think if they were made in Italy they'd be more expensive.


----------



## my_2_cutiepies

I also have a pair of her sunglasses purchased at Bloomies & they say made in china too


----------

